
Kali Linux in the Windows App Store - e12e
https://www.kali.org/news/kali-linux-in-the-windows-app-store/
======
e12e
Apart from it being nice to see more distributions supported, check out the
last video/tip about running the xrdp xorg/x11 server and connecting with
remote desktop.

A nice alternative to running a ms windows xorg server, for those that want
Linux desktop access.

[TL;DW

    
    
      https://kali.org/xfce4.sh:
    
      apt-get update
      apt-get dist-upgrade -y \
        --force-yes
      apt-get --yes \
      --force-yes \
      install kali-desktop-xfce \
        xorg xrdp
    
      sed -i 's/port=3390/g' \
        /etc/xrdp/xrdp.ini
    
      #then:
      sudo invoke-rc.d xrdp start
    

now connect to localcast/127.0.0.1 with remote desktop

]

